# Root missing from cm_shadow_full-3.zip



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

just installed this and none of my appz that require root function.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Check the main CM thread. All you have to do is download SU efgh from ROM Manager in extras. Reboot to recovery from the CM power menu and flash it from the /clockworkrecovery folder. Root will be back.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If not it is here - THREAD


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Check the main CM thread. All you have to do is download SU efgh from ROM Manager in extras. Reboot to recovery from the CM power menu and flash it from the /clockworkrecovery folder. Root will be back.


I see no heading of "extras" in ROM Manager, which also requires root to run properly. So I opened Superuser app and at the bottom of the page under settings I see where I am out of date and downloaded su-2.3.1 zip, rebooted into recovery and tried to install but it was aborted because it was "bad". I am restoring to a backup I made prior to flashing to the nightly which should give me root again and will try to download and install the update again.


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay after restoring backup of original cm install I immediately had one of those, "DOH!" moments and slapped my forehead with my palm... I either need coffee or sleep to regain my senses...coffee is brewing now. Thanks for the help pal!


----------

